
If Fairphone can support a 5-year-old handset, the other vendors could too - Anthony-G
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/18/fairphone_support_comment/
======
solarkraft
I don't get why anyone thinks phone manufacturers are not malicious-playing-
incompetent regarding updates. So many people are surprised every time their
almost brand new phone doesn't get updated anymore.

Why would you trust these people to get software right? Luckily there's
LineageOS, a project dedicated to (and pretty good at) not continually fucking
it up. The solution is simple: Only buy a phone you can install it on. Stock
OSes are full of bloat and malware anyway.

